# what goldfish are these



## umair (May 17, 2010)

what goldfish are these, both of them have double tail.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

They are Fantails.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

^^ Yes, fantails. They are very pretty. I have an orange one.


----------

